# Please vote for Holly my Hedgehog in a cute pet competition



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

Please can you spare 2 seconds and vote for Holly, my African Pygmy Hedgehog in a cute pet competition?

I am sure you will agree that she is gorgeous and it's rare that an exotic animal even has a look in, in a competition like this.

It literally takes 2 seconds to vote and you can do so every 10 minutes if you wish, so please bookmark the page and keep coming back to it.

Thanks a million

Super-cute pet gallery - see our fab members' super-cute pets in our gallery and add your own!


----------



## lau02 (May 24, 2009)

aww so cute just voted for you.


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## xgemma86x (Feb 13, 2009)

She's gorgeous! I've voted for you


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

MissG said:


> Please can you spare 2 seconds and vote for Holly, my African Pygmy Hedgehog in a cute pet competition?
> 
> I am sure you will agree that she is gorgeous and it's rare that an exotic animal even has a look in, in a competition like this.
> 
> ...


So cute...Ive just voted too...xxxx


----------



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks guys, remember to keep voting, yesterday she closed the gap quite a lot.


----------

